# Skier's thumb



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Howdy y'all. I went down pretty hard a couple weeks ago and in the process, tore ligaments in my right thumb resulting in "skier's thumb", also known as "game keeper's thumb". I had surgery to reattach the ligaments yesterday. Everything went well, and right now I'm riding a bottle of percocet. I am 32 years old, and in good health. I'm wondering if any of you fine folks have had this or a similar injury, and if so could offer some insight as to the recovery. Obviously I'd like to be back on the bike ASAP,. Thanks for any input, and keep the rubber side down! :thumbsup:

P.s. 
Since threads with photos are superior, here is my right leg after the fall, nothing serous, just a few stitches.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you currently in a splint? Did your doctor say how long for recovery (8weeks?) How about starting physio?

I think the main thing once you are claered for activity will be to work on your grip strength

Hope you can taper off the Percocets ASAP.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

I've had that surgery on both of my thumbs. There are a lot of restrictions to make sure the ligament actually heals and is stable. I remember going through a series of bracing starting with heavy, cast-like braces eventually progressing to neoprene braces. One of the big risks they will want to avoid is you falling off the bike again, as that ligament will be very susceptible to damage. You'll also be told to avoid things like pulling up your pants with that hand, pinching too hard, etc.

Theoretically you should be able to start on a trainer once the incision is healed. I had a removable brace so I could shower and keep it clean. I seem to recall being able to ride on the road around the 8-10 week mark and slowly working into trail riding from there.

I got Ergon Marathon grips to use on my mountain bike, which has helped a lot in keeping pressure off of that joint. That said, to this day if I do a long, sustained, rocky descent I will still get sore hands.

Sorry to hear about your hand - this is kind of a pain-in-the-butt thing to deal with. Hand therapy is a must, and going slow now to protect the integrity of the ligament is critical. 

By the way, nice cut. I'm off the bike right now after falling on a spear shaped stick and getting stabbed in the thigh. Frustrating how something so fun like biking can cause such damage...


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the details!! I noticed that you're in Fort Collins too. I went down in Mill Creek, a week before 40 in the fort. TOtal bummer 

And, I saw your thread, that's pretty gnarly!! Sorry to see it.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah yes... Mill Creek. It's been so dry lately I would imagine it's been like riding on ball bearings.

I was near the top of Maxwell, on the new trail section that goes up to the A trail. I have no idea what happened, I just went down. Of course the one and only thing around was the spear/stick. At least I was right by the dam road. It made it easy for the firefighters to haul me out of there.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had it, about a month and a half after surgery I was doing road rides with a custom splint that was molded to my handlebars (there are some awesome PT places in the mountains). The type of surgery you had will change the recovery time. Some x games athletes just have theirs pinned and go right out again but it can leave huge scars. I went with some dissolvable bone anchors instead, that way they never have to go in to get the pin out and it's only one small incision. I was back on the MTB around seven weeks and riding DH / Park at nine weeks or so. As far as long term comfort goes, get some carbon bars for the vibration dampening and Wolftooth Fat paw or esi extra chunky grips. Also a super plush coil fork never hurts too haha.

Also, once you are cleared to start PT, take it very seriously, massaging the scar tissue to break it up at least 2x daily makes a huge difference. You can also buy the Thera putty in bulk online. IMHO, when your doc says it's ok i think regularly getting your heart rate up for an hour on a stationary bike to improve bloodflow probably speeds up the recovery too. Probably no activity and taking it really easy until the stitches are out after two weeks or so though.


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

These take longer to heal than you will likely have the patience for! As many have said it is multiple weeks of therapy and splinting. A static splint to fit your bike grips will make riding easier than wearing a standard hard splint for sure. On a side note, just for clarity, "skier's" and "gamekeeper's" thumb are not exactly the same thing. The former is acute injury, and the latter chronic. Thankfully acute UCL tears are easier to treat and generally have more reliable outcomes. Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

Bummer, I crashed last Sunday and tore the UCL (grade three) on my right thumb. Ortho wants to do surgery next week. I have a vacation planned next month which included a lot of riding. I can ride XC trails without much of a problem (rode the past three days). I was wondering if postponing the surgery for a month or so would cause any issues with the surgery and or recovery process?


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

As always, talk to your doctor, but in general they are much easier to treat acutely than if you wait.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

jaydoc said:


> As always, talk to your doctor, but in general they are much easier to treat acutely than if you wait.


If you tore it in a crash I think it's best to treat it right away, check with your ortho. I don't know the specifics on yours but mine was a complete rupture, and muscle tissue gets in the way preventing the two parts from ever healing without surgery. I still had plenty of strength in my hand, enough to use it somewhat normally, but the joint was unstable.


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

kitejumping said:


> If you tore it in a crash I think it's best to treat it right away, check with your ortho. I don't know the specifics on yours but mine was a complete rupture, and muscle tissue gets in the way preventing the two parts from ever healing without surgery. I still had plenty of strength in my hand, enough to use it somewhat normally, but the joint was unstable.


I have a call into the Orthopedic office with this question....I hope he gets back with me today or Monday with his recommendation.


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

Orthopedic surgeon got back with me and said I could hold off until I get back from Vacation. I can ride XC trails without much difficulty. Shifting is the problem so I use my index finger a lot but can use my thumb as long as I push a straight thumb tip into the shifter lever.


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

If it help I had this happen to me last year. Needed surgery as it was a complete tear with risk of avulsion. Thankfully the surgery was successful and I REALLY paid attention to the PT schedule which means I can ride without any issues. 
Just wear the splint afterwards, take no risks with it at all as repeat surgery apparently has a lower level of successful outcome as the real estate at the point of injury becomes compromised. 

A little patience and care is all it takes. 

Good luck!


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the information guys!

I'm now 2 months and some change post-op and everything is going very well. I've been doing some short rides with the splint. It's not super comfortable, but I can get down, so it's all good. I can lose that at the end of October and then it's game on. The nice folks at Orthopedic and Spine Center of the Rockies hooked me up and molded the splint to my bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

I go in for surgery next Wednesday. Certainly not looking forward to the recovery phase as I've been riding a lot and have my fitness level about the best it has ever been.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to see it. Hard to believe it's been two months already! OCR also did my thumb surgeries - I saw Chamberlain.


----------

